# dehumidifier didnt help me at all :(



## charlesweedmore (Jun 13, 2009)

i bought a 20L dehumidifier and i have a split AC unit .i use AC at DRY mode. dehumidifier also works consistently .although that,RH dont down at all. Humidity is between 55-65 %  and i am 5. week of flowering  .

i have a grow tent ( 120cm X 120cm X200cm ) with an active intake and a exhaust .i use 600W hps.exhaust fan extract the air from inside of tent to outside of my house .

i put the dehuey in another room  because it produce heat and as i said there is a split AC unit in same room .intake fan pulls treated air from this room.

DEhumidifier work well because  i pour water tank of dehuey ( it is 5 Litre ) 2 or 3 times in a day but RH still dont decrease


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 13, 2009)

Maybe the Dehumidifier tank is getting full from the moisture it's pulling from the room it's in.

Why not put the dehumidifier in the room and crank up the a/c ?


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 13, 2009)

because it is mounted on the wall of the room


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello Charles 

What is the RH inside the tent and also what is the RH in the room where the Dehumidifier is?

eace:


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 13, 2009)

okay unless you are watering them everyday how could they loose gallons of water thru the leave each day? shouldn't the ac also dehumidify? how much water comes out of the tube? are you growing in sealab i just dont get where all that water could come from.

hydro?


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 13, 2009)

hi hippy,
 it is hard to believe ,i know, but it is true. i am running a dehuey ( i set the deuey @ 30% RH ) and a 9000btu split AC unit at " dry " mode in 16 m2 room, but RH is still around 50% ! 
they are running  for roughly 10 hours.
and in tent, RH is between 50 - 65 % while lights are on. my grow tent and dehuey are in the different rooms and i use active intake fan to bring treated air to my tent.

lotek;
i dont grow in a sealed room mate.i extract air from inside of tent to outside to house,because if i dont extract the air to outside of house, temp will increase too much .


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 13, 2009)

lol no i mean sealab. you know, down under the sea...  !!! it was a cartoon from long ago, and a parody not so long ago.


whats your grow medium? whats the humidity outside your house? 

maybe dry means so the ac unit runs dry and doesn't produce water? man i dont get where you are getting all this liquid from. i have higher humidity in my house and couldn't pull that much water if i tried. does your house have like auto adjusting humidity control in the central ac?


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 14, 2009)

Do you have any water reservoirs inside the tent?

Is it possible to remove them?

Our ambient rh here is 50-60%


----------



## JBonez (Jun 14, 2009)

an air conditioned house should be fine, your humidity isnt that high, but maybe increase your ventilation.


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

hey charles, I have a setup very similar to yours - hydrofarm 20L/hr dehumidifer, with 3 5000btu ACs (they dont dehumidify).  Most of my moisture comes from the propane Co2 generator.  Do you have a continuous drain hose on the dehumidifier?  Mine doesnt, and it fills up fast.  My RH goes up when I water but keeping the dehumidifier running 24/7, i can get down to 30-35%.  Without the dehumidifer i get 55-60%.

Are you using a sealed room with co2?  If you are constantly pulling outside air into the tent, the RH will never decrease.  I can only suggest that you put the dehumidifer in the grow room, seal the room, blast Co2 and run both dehumidifer and the AC 24/7.  Use your inline to just vent the lights (thats is, if you are using aircooled hood) My flowering room is 20x10x10 with a chitload of plants and it works for me.


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks guys. i live in a coast and outside RH is very high here .i grow in soil.
and it is not a sealed system.it is an open system .
i am pulling 10 -15 litre water in a day from dehuey.

1 ) i have a grow tent with 1 extractor and 1 active intake fan .
2 ) the tent in a room.

i cannot put dehuey in the tent because of heat and space problems. 

greenfriend , i dont idea how a sealed system work . dont you need any extractor fans in a sealed system ? even dont you need a carbon filter ? because if grow room sealed,odour shouldnt be a problem,should it ?

you give co2 when lights are on for their photosynthesis,but plants need to oxygen to breath at nights, do you add o2 at nights or do you use a intake fan and a exhaust fan at nights to bring fresh air ?


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 15, 2009)

If I remember, Charles, you live in the islands where it's very hot and humid.

Do you run central air conditioning in your house?  If so, I'd check my condensate system on the house A/C.  As Bonez said, the air inside an air conditioned house should be acceptable even before the dehuey.  If not, I'm at a loss.

Good luck.


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 15, 2009)

thankss. yes i live the island 
 i dont have a central AC system , i have only a split AC in my bedroom.i tried everything but nothing work to down RH.
so i put the dehuey next to my grow tent and in front of the grow tent .
I was be able to down humidity till 40% - 50% , but temperature jumped 90F  at the this time.
i think warmer but less humid environment better ,*Correct Me If I'm Wrong .*


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 15, 2009)

If your ambient RH is going to be so high you have no choice but to isolate the grow environment. maybe seal off half the room with painters plastic with a velcro door. pout the dehum in there.


----------



## nvthis (Jun 16, 2009)

charlesweedmore said:
			
		

> thankss. yes i live the island
> i dont have a central AC system , i have only a split AC in my bedroom.i tried everything but nothing work to down RH.
> so i put the dehuey next to my grow tent and in front of the grow tent .
> I was be able to down humidity till 40% - 50% , but temperature jumped 90F at the this time.
> i think warmer but less humid environment better ,*Correct Me If I'm Wrong .*


 

Two words.

*Krusty Buckets*.

Google it.

If your rh is going to be high anyway, make it work _for_ you


----------



## Ricko (Jun 16, 2009)

I use one of these hXXp://www.oxy.co.kr/eng/product/hama/ha_sub01.asp absolutely brilliant and costs nothing to run ;-)


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 17, 2009)

Your A/C system is the most likely culprit. The coils in them will cause a lot of moisture in the air. This is why you see Hardware stores selling Humidifiers in the winter and Dehumidifiers in the summer. Air from heating systems tends to be dry and airconditioners add moisture to the air.


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 17, 2009)

Reddy Kilowatt said:
			
		

> Run dehumidifier in the room.  Tape big duct over exhaust of dehumidifier and use that for the intake for your tent.  You will be using slightly lower RH air for your tent.  Empty water often.  Cut a hole in the duct if too much air is coming out the dehumidifier exhaust fan but it will be dryer air in your tent.   Too bad about the temperature in your room.




i am already doing  this, but it doesnt work to decrease the temp  because dehuey blows warm air.

And i dont have an AC system.just i live a humid area. outside RH is very high here.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello Charles 

Is the room where the dehumidifier is closed off or is the door left open?

eace:


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 17, 2009)

Reddy Kilowatt - my plants look great,healthy and powerful. and yes ,_ i am  worried about the conditions because of what my meters read _ 
hi hippy 


> Is the room where the dehumidifier is closed off or is the door left open?



 i am keeping the room sealed  , all windows and doors closed while dehuey works at nights, but exhaust fan blows  the air from inside of the tent to outside of my house. may that be the main problem ? i read that " extract to same room is not good idea " so i am extracting to outside of building .but while doing this, treated ( dehumidified ) air goes to outside of house as well .
should i extract to same room to let humidity down ?

can i extract same room ,where the grow tent is in , unless there are high humidity and excessive heat problems ?


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 18, 2009)

hey guys again,i sealed the room where the tent in it and  i am extracting to same room . i have been doing this just for 2 hours but humidity dropped to 40 % while being over 75 outside 

i have heat issues now but i have no other option .

i think i did it


----------



## Growdude (Jun 18, 2009)

charlesweedmore said:
			
		

> hey guys again,i sealed the room where the tent in it and  i am extracting to same room . i have been doing this just for 2 hours but humidity dropped to 40 % while being over 75 outside
> 
> *i have heat issues now* but i have no other option .
> 
> i think i did it



Even with your ac running?"


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2009)

Glad to hear you are making headway Charles 

You have been having quite a struggle :holysheep: 

eace:


----------



## charlesweedmore (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks hippy 

growdude, nope i dont have AC unt in my current room. AC unit is in another room in my home but i changed my setting up because  i have to extract same room that dehuey in it or RH wouldnt decrease.

to cut long story short, i dont use an AC unit now but i use a dehuey, temp ,is around 27 C at nights and almost same  or 1 or 2 Celsius higher at daytime.

but night time humidity is lower than daytime ,is it a problem ?


----------



## nvthis (Jun 18, 2009)

charlesweedmore said:
			
		

> i have heat issues now but i have no other option .


 

If you would have googled the *Krusty Buckets* system you would have seen that these guys purposefully _pump up_ their rh to around 70% with staggering results....

Learn this and you may have another option. It's all about that pesky "Outside of the box" thing. 

Gl bro. Hope it works out!


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd love for one of you old growers to chime in on temp vs humidity and the affect they have on the harvest curve.  

Using nothing more than common sense and limited experience to extrapolate: I've seen tons of what high temps can do to a crop, but don't recall having seen or even heard of humidity being a crucial factor other than mold.   I understand that MJ is a plant that prefers an arid climate, but, by that same token, I've seen it growing 12'-15' high on the edge of a rain forest.  Isn't the relative humidity in Seattle high?  I'd think so, being the only North American rain forest.  

Input, anyone?


----------



## krusty (Jul 5, 2009)

humidity should always be kept high until final 2 weeks of flower...

if my humidity was below 70% i would use a fogger to add humidity...


----------

